# (over) ........... burl. just guess the species



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

I came across a few of these

 

 

 

 I know what it is first person to guess correct can have it just pay shiping , fits in a MFRB 


Mods : Didn't know where to post this , feel free to move if it's in wrong spot


----------



## chanser123 (Mar 19, 2017)

Almost looks like buckeye on outside, but not on the face lol that's my guess anyways seeing as your in California, I see it come from there quite a bit haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 19, 2017)

Manzanita


----------



## Spenceriko (Mar 19, 2017)

Black Oak burl


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2017)

Awesome gesture Anthony.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 19, 2017)

Cottonwood, totally random no clue guess haha


----------



## Cousinwill (Mar 19, 2017)

Mulberry


----------



## justallan (Mar 19, 2017)

Great "paying it forward" Anthony.
I'm not guessing because I know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 19, 2017)

Crepe myrtle?


----------



## Sprung (Mar 19, 2017)

My first thought was Buckeye Burl, but that guess is taken already. I'm doubtful that it's Redwood Burl - you're known for that one - but then you could also be pulling a fast one on us.

The wood does look on the softer side, judging by the look of the tearing where it was cut, so I'm going to guess:

Boxelder Burl


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2017)

Anthony said:


> Mods : Didn't know where to post this , feel free to move if it's in wrong spot



Doc moved it for ya....all set.

Is anyone close to it yet?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

douglas fir or the like, root burl


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

chanser123 said:


> Almost looks like buckeye on outside, but not on the face lol that's my guess anyways seeing as your in California, I see it come from there quite a bit haha


 nope


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> douglas fir or the like, root burl


Nope


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

Sprung said:


> My first thought was Buckeye Burl, but that guess is taken already. I'm doubtful that it's Redwood Burl - you're known for that one - but then you could also be pulling a fast one on us.
> 
> The wood does look on the softer side, judging by the look of the tearing where it was cut, so I'm going to guess:
> 
> Boxelder Burl


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

It is on the softer side


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Doc moved it for ya....all set.
> 
> Is anyone close to it yet?


No not yet


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

Hint , it has flowers


----------



## Spenceriko (Mar 19, 2017)

Willow Burl


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 19, 2017)

rhododendron?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> rhododendron?


U guessed it . pm me with ur info

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2017)

I should have let it run longer


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 19, 2017)

Great gestur

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chanser123 (Mar 20, 2017)

looks like that stuff can have quite the figure. If your selling any let me know!


----------



## TimR (Mar 20, 2017)

Very cool Anthony!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 28, 2017)

@Anthony did this get shipped?
i payed the postage through paypal to you


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 30, 2017)

Anthony said:


> U guessed it . pm me with ur info


did this ship? i payed the shipping to your paypal. thx, trev


----------

